# Dog OCD humping, licking and nightly pacing



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm reaching out on a forum for potential answers and suggestions for my dog Harley. I have taken him to two different vets, and had him stay at the vet hospital for a full day of observation. I am coming up short and to be honest I'm finding myself in tears a lot from frustration. 

Harley has always been an obsessive dog. Obsessive licker, obsessive eater (Eats anything and everything edible or not), obsessive foot chewer. Recently the last 6 months he has a new obsession: obsessive humping. Not only does he obsessively hump several times a day, his manhood does not go back up into its proper home if you know what I'm sayin'. So NOW I am obsessively flipping my dog over to make sure everything is in it's proper place. And yes.. for those who are wondering Harley is neutered and has been for 7 years.

The vet says my dog is healthy and his manhood is healthy and that I just need to lube him back up and make sure everything is in its place. Said that all that is wrong with him is maybe a little bit of anxiety/excitement. How is my dog healthy if his manhood doesn't go back where it should be and his lipstick is out all the time if I don't put it back in??? Why is it just now doing this and becoming a problem? Anybody else experience this?? The vets don't seem to have an answer to this question. They say hair could be a cause... I have made sure his "down there" area is very groomed.

Harley will be sleeping soundly and then get up and stretch and will start panting and smiling and will hump anything and everything. The pillows aren't safe, the carpet isn't safe, dog bed isn't safe. Even if I take everything away from Harley he will go sit in a corner and hump himself. It's disturbing honestly. The only thing I found to work is to submerge him in cold water for a minute. Once he is humped out after 30 minutes he'll then dose off and take a nap. Some days he does this 3+ times and day and other days he won't do it at all. 

I've taken into consideration that maybe Harley is stir crazy from being cooped up all winter long. But when I am able to take him out for a long walk, he comes back excited that he went for a walk and then the humping begins again. 

I'm getting married in a few months. He is going to be at his breeder's house for a week and a half. My biggest fear is that he does this at her house and isn't able to retract himself properly and it causes a serious life threatening situation. What the heck do I do??!? I can't seriously tell the poor lady to glove up and get some lube for my dog.

Harley has horrible seasonal allergies. Spring- Fall if I don't give him Aboquel he is pacing, rolling and screaming in desperation. His itching stops during the cold winter months, but I am wondering if this is somehow a connected cause. This dog causes me so much stress but he is my baby and I just want him to be healthy both mentally and physically.

Anybody else deal with any of this? Have any suggestions for me?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I only have female dogs, so I don't know what to tell you. How old is Harley. I know he's been neutered for 7 years, but I don't know if you had that done at 6 months or when. Most male dogs, lick themselves down there, but humping until his penis is out, I haven't heard of, at lease 3+ times a day. I would think maybe a behavorist/vet might be able to help?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I read that and I can just imagine how frustrated/fed up you must be. 
I have 3 males and none do this behavior. Surprising they're not fixed and I've never seen them hump a pillow, toy, blanket.
Jojo tends to "over lick" down there but lately telling him "jojo that's enough" has got him to stop at night a couple of times. 
Have you ever fully tired him out? I'm wondering if that would help because then he'd be too tired. I wonder if there is a prescription he could take to calm him down. 
When he stayed overnight at the vets for a full observation did he hump anything? Wondering if you can take him to a specialist of some sort. 
I would ask the breeder to see if she's willing to be able to "check" him constantly and be able to "help" him down there. Maybe she might just charge you extra. If not maybe you can board him at a vet. I'm sure they'd be able to do it. 
He doesn't hump everyday?


----------

